# Über ein Linux Server ein Windows Server nach einer File fragen



## DeviAn (16. Sep 2009)

Hallo Forum.

Ich hab da ein größeres Problem.

Also erstmal zur jetzigen Situation:
Ich hab einen Application Server(JBoss) auf dem läuft ein von mir geschriebenes Java backend. 

Der Jboss läuft zur zeit auf einem Windows Server.

Nun will ich von diesem JBoss eine Anfrage an einen zweiten Windows bassierenden Server schicken.
Genauer gesagt will ich von dem ein Bild haben.

das tue ich so:



```
/////// search == file://///hostname/Picture/userPicture.jpg

		URL imgUrl = new URL(search);
		File file = new File(imgUrl.getFile());
		if (file.exists()) {
			response.setContentType("image/png");
			FileInputStream fis = new FileInputStream(file);
			

			byte[] buffer = new byte[4 * 512000];

			System.out.println("SIZE: " + fis.available());
			int bytes_read;
			while ((bytes_read = fis.read(buffer)) != -1) {
				resultOutStream.write(buffer, 0, bytes_read);
			}
			resultOutStream.flush();
			resultOutStream.close();
		}
```

Das funktioniert auch soweit richtig gut.

Nur das Problem ist das wenn ich denn JBoss jetzt auf ein Linux system packe, gehts nicht mehr. Er findet die File einfach nicht mehr. kann mir jemand da helfen???

Danke schonmal


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (16. Sep 2009)

lass dir doch mal den pfad ausgeben


----------



## DeviAn (16. Sep 2009)

du meinst von dem File Object?


----------



## Gast2 (16. Sep 2009)

das Linux auf Groß/Kleinschreibung bei Dateien achtet hast Du bedacht?


----------



## DeviAn (16. Sep 2009)

Jo hab ich bedacht und zigmal über prüft. ich werd mir morgen mal den Pfad des File objectes zurück geben, mal sehen, was dabei heraus kommt


----------



## Wildcard (16. Sep 2009)

Sofern du die Samba Share nicht tatsächlich auf dem Linux System in den Mountpoint /hostname eingehängt hast, wird das mit einer File URI und insbesondere der File API nicht funktionieren.


----------



## DeviAn (18. Sep 2009)

Hmm danke erstmal für die vielene antworten.

Ich hab mich jetzt so entschieden, die Daten einfach übern FTP zu hohlen. das sollte auf Linux wennigstens funktionieren xD


----------

